# HOWTO: Manage Photography the UNIX Way



## vermaden (Jun 12, 2019)

I would like to share HOWTO about importing and converting content from camera - the UNIX way.

*Manage Photography the UNIX Way*








						Manage Photography the UNIX Way
					

After using UNIX for so many years you start to think the UNIX way. This article aims to automate and accelerate the flow of importing photos from camera and storing it for future use. When I had a…




					vermaden.wordpress.com
				




#photography #freebsd #unix #linux #sony #nikon #canon


----------

